# Swole's Diet (advice needed?)



## Hero Swole (Jul 13, 2013)

Diet (Bulk)
Meal 1
Eggs 4 whole eggs 24mg protein
Chicken 8oz 40mg protein
Fruits 5 oz 20mg carbs
Potatoes (40mg carbs)

Meal 2
Lean ground beef 8oz (40mg protein)
Eggs 2 whole eggs (12mg protein)
Beans (10mg protein)
Brown Rice 1 1/2 cups (60mg carbs)

Meal 3
Chicken 12oz
Brown rice 1 1/2 cup

Meal 4 (post workout)
Steak 10-12 oz
Potatoes (40mg carbs)
Fruits (20mg carbs)

Meal 5 
Chicken 12 oz
Brown Rice 1 1/2 cup 

Meal 6
Ground Beef 10oz (50mg protein)
Brown rice 1 cup
Milk 8oz
Olive oil 1 tbps


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 13, 2013)

Whats your TDEE? How many cals is this? How many carbs, fats and proteins? We can't really adjust this for you without knowing those things. Do you know how to calculate your TDEE?


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 13, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Whats your TDEE? How many cals is this? How many carbs, fats and proteins? We can't really adjust this for you without knowing those things. Do you know how to calculate your TDEE?



Nope never heard of it


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 13, 2013)

360mg protein 360mg carbs fats mostly come from the eggs chicken steak dont know exactly. Calories id say are well over 3600.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 13, 2013)

Total Daily Energy Expenditure. Google a formula. You have to calculate your basal metabolic rate and then factor in your activity level etc. This is how many cals you need to eat to maintain.


----------



## Azog (Jul 13, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> 360mg protein 360mg carbs fats mostly come from the eggs chicken steak dont know exactly. Calories id say are well over 3600.



I'd be shocked if this was not well over 5k cals. Shit, this might be closer to 6k than 5k....


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 13, 2013)

Azog said:


> I'd be shocked if this was not well over 5k cals. Shit, this might be closer to 6k than 5k....



Not too long ago i ate twice the carbs im eating now. I dont get fat but my waist its at like 37in from the bloat.

I always feel like im under eating idk why.


----------



## Azog (Jul 13, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Not too long ago i ate twice the carbs im eating now. I dont get fat but my waist its at like 37in from the bloat.
> 
> I always feel like im under eating idk why.



Do you track your cals/macros in any way? How did you come up with the 360/360 totals for carbs and protein? I am very bored and quickly calculated your totals using myfitnesspal:
pro/carb/fat
516/417/147
cals: 5291

I could be off, as I don't know what %lean beef you use or what cut of steak you eat. But I calculated using 95% lean and top round. Not sure if you cook with any oil either. Anyway...you should NOT bloat enough to hit a 37" waist dude. Not if you are the 10-11%bf you say in your other thread...jus' sayin'.
I hope that wasn't too douchy/bitchy. Just trying to help, and if that means helping you figure out your macros, I am down.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks bro really apreciate it. The light went off in my apartment so ill give you more info tomorrow. And some pics so you know im lean and and bulshitting lol. Just bloated as fuck.


----------



## Azog (Jul 13, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Thanks bro really apreciate it. The light went off in my apartment so ill give you more info tomorrow. And some pics so you know im lean and and bulshitting lol. Just bloated as fuck.



Hahaha damn dude something is not agreeing with you if you are that bloated. Either one or more of the foods or waaaaaaaaaay too much salt haha. Thats a lot of bloat if you are lean and still hit a 37" waist!


----------



## losieloos (Jul 13, 2013)

To lose the bloat you know your going to drop some weight?


----------



## losieloos (Jul 13, 2013)

I see your problem,  quite having carbs with every meal you have that shits just building up and building up and the carbs are turning into fat/water with your fat ass sitting on the computer jeezing on the carpet. Replace some carbs with some real fats, mono, poly type of fats, try getting them from whole foods. Don't depend on fats from eggs and steak.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 13, 2013)

light went back on. lean is not the right word lol. im not fat its what im trying to say. im terrible at posing too.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 13, 2013)

fuarrk i look good. even when im fat. cant keep staring at my mirror ill turn to gold.


----------



## losieloos (Jul 13, 2013)

He puts people to shame.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 13, 2013)

lol i was joking okayy.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 13, 2013)

nap time kitty kat


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 13, 2013)

I used the calculator thing. So what im going to do is add an extra meal. And macros look like this per meal.

40% carbs 40% protein 20% fats

Clean bulk
Per meal
60g carbs
60g protein
15g fats
633 calories

Total per day
420 carbs
420 protein
105 fats
4431 caloriea


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 13, 2013)

You look good, Mate. Thick abs (I have the same issue) but I didn't see much bloat. What's your height and weight?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 13, 2013)

I think you look good bro its pretty sweet deal to be able to eat as much as you do and stay lean! If you r unhappy with what's going on I would say you need help from a pro. Your diet is clean so its hard to say what to cut out or add in. To progress further there are tweaks that need to be made that a nutritionist can tell you best ie carb cycling etc. I did a free consult with a dietition he was telling me that just based on where I hold most of my fat that cutting down on (x) would work better then  for burning those last stubborn pockets of fat . 

So if your 100% clean diet and still want more then I would go w/ a pro


----------



## R1rider (Jul 13, 2013)

Diet looks good Swole

why did you put mg instead of grams after the macros? lol


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 13, 2013)

Possibly the best looking 37" waist.  

Keep lifting and growing the rest will sort out with your diet.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 13, 2013)

Hero
 My wife thinks your waist is sexy
I caught her looking at your picts


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 14, 2013)

R1rider said:


> Diet looks good Swole
> 
> why did you put mg instead of grams after the macros? lol



habit =))



NbleSavage said:


> You look good, Mate. Thick abs (I have the same issue) but I didn't see much bloat. What's your height and weight?


6'1 220



Steelers4Life said:


> Hero
> My wife thinks your waist is sexy
> I caught her looking at your picts



my biggest achievement at si right here^^^ :smug:


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 14, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> habit =))
> 
> 
> 6'1 220
> ...




Now you are Head Swole  LOL


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 14, 2013)

Well done! For your size, your waist does not look disproportionately large to me at all.


----------

